# Titles at top of page..



## potsy (19 Oct 2015)

Hi @Shaun 

Is there any way the heading at the top of the screen can be spaced out a bit, find it quite hit and miss to actually press the correct one, especially on a small screen like a phone/tablet?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2015)

But then on mine they only just fit!


----------



## winjim (19 Oct 2015)

Mine shrink down to a natty little submenu:


----------



## Shaun (20 Oct 2015)

I've done a quick tweak to add a bit more height to both the top and second-level navigation lines - see how that goes. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

